# RCI trades into DVC



## Sea Six (Dec 29, 2011)

Is there a place where you can see how many TPU's are required to trade into a DVC resort?  The RCI rep says she can't see that info and has to transfer me to another department, and I can't seem to get a good answer.  The unit I deposit only has 20 TPU's, so I can only see units at that level when I search for a trade.  I don't want to pay the fee to combine multiple weeks until I know more about what I might get.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Dec 29, 2011)

The minimum for a 1 bedroom during slow season is now 42 TPU's, I believe.  You can check the sightings board as a member (I see you are a member).  The number of Points is listed in the sighting.

You will only get a last-minute trade into Disney with 20 points, but it's doable.  When did you want to go? I think the 2 bedrooms are 52 points in summer.   Bonnet Creek is about 20 for the same time of year, 2 bedroom.


----------



## MichaelColey (Dec 29, 2011)

Also, keep in mind that they have been steadily increasing.  The first week after RCI's enhancements to give transparency to trading power, you could get a 2BR unit for around 20.  Then it went to 25, where it stayed for quite a while.  Then 36.  Then 42-48.  If you REALLY want to get into a DVC unit, I would set up an ongoing search with a combined deposit of at least 60 TPU (the maximum that anything will take) just in case there are future increases.


----------



## bnoble (Dec 29, 2011)

> If you REALLY want to get into a DVC unit, I would set up an ongoing search with a combined deposit of at least 60 TPU (the maximum that anything will take) just in case there are future increases.


Agreed.

Right now, there are no DVC units in the Weeks space bank.  However, remember that you can change your search parameters to see all available weeks, not just the ones you can book with current deposits.


----------



## Sea Six (Dec 29, 2011)

Wow, that's a lot higher than I expected.  I don't think I would combine 3 weeks at a 2BR ocean front unit in Marco Island to get 1 week in a 2BR at Disney, when I can get a 2 or 3BR HGVC for 20.  I suppose I will limit my Disney stays to StarPoints at the Dolphin or Swan.  I doubt we would do a last minute exchange, since we tend to plan our trips around the acts playing at EPCOT several months in advance.


----------



## bnoble (Dec 29, 2011)

Consider also Bonnet Creek---a great location that feels like it is "inside the gates", and a halfway-decent shuttle (or a cheap cab ride) for those nights when you'd like a second margarita in World Showcase.


----------



## Sea Six (Dec 29, 2011)

bnoble said:


> Consider also Bonnet Creek---a great location that feels like it is "inside the gates", and a halfway-decent shuttle (or a cheap cab ride) for those nights when you'd like a second margarita in World Showcase.



Sorry, but that is one place I will never go to again.  If I have to get in my car anyway, I'd rather stay somewhere else even if BC is closer.  WAY too many bad experiences at that place.


----------



## Sea Six (Dec 29, 2011)

bnoble said:


> Agreed.
> 
> Right now, there are no DVC units in the Weeks space bank.  However, remember that you can change your search parameters to see all available weeks, not just the ones you can book with current deposits.



I'm not seeing a way to do that.  Even with the advanced search criteria, I am only seeing trades equal to or less than the TPU value of my deposit.  All I am doing is selecting Gold Crown only.  Can you elaborate?


----------



## Ridewithme38 (Dec 29, 2011)

Sea Six said:


> I'm not seeing a way to do that.  Even with the advanced search criteria, I am only seeing trades equal to or less than the TPU value of my deposit.  All I am doing is selecting Gold Crown only.  Can you elaborate?



When you see this bar..



> You are currently searching »



Click on this



> Click-to-Change


----------



## Sea Six (Dec 29, 2011)

Ridewithme38 said:


> When you see this bar..
> 
> 
> 
> Click to Change



Thanks! That's the secret button I missed.  When you click on that, more options come up, one saying:

Select Inventory:
0  Show all available RCI vacations
*  Show vacations that match my deposits

Just change the radio button from "match" to "show all" and the others appear in the list.  So, now I am seeing trades up to 40 TPU, but unfortunately it appears to be the same 53 resorts, and no Disney.  I'll just keep trying that way and see what happens.


----------



## MichaelColey (Dec 29, 2011)

Sea Six said:


> I'll just keep trying that way and see what happens.


Unfortunately, you'll have to change it back every time you log in.  It defaults to only showing what you can exchange into.

Like Brian said a few posts ago, though, there aren't any Orlando DVC units in RCI Weeks right now.  The last one from the recent bulk deposit got taken a couple days ago.

To see the TPU values that DVC units have gone for recently, your best bet is to look in the Sightings forum.  DVC is actively followed by many members, and a bulk deposit there never goes unreported.


----------



## Sea Six (Dec 29, 2011)

Changing the default is no problem, now that I know what to do.  I'll check from time to time, but I doubt I would go for 48 TPUs for a week there.  We'll see!


----------



## bnoble (Dec 29, 2011)

> WAY too many bad experiences at that place.


That's a shame.  I had a wonderful stay there, and many others have as well.


----------



## Catira (Dec 29, 2011)

bnoble said:


> That's a shame.  I had a wonderful stay there, and many others have as well.



We have stayed several times at Bonnet Creek and have never had an issue. One of our favorite resorts.


----------



## Sea Six (Dec 29, 2011)

Let me tell you a few of the many reasons why I DON'T LIKE BONNET CREEK:

* Their check-in is AWEFUL!  If you get there before 4:00, join the other cattle in the lobby and leave the nice desk clerks alone!  (They are like the Soup Nazi on Seinfeld). Then, when 4:00 rolls around, you get in line with all the others at the same time and wait.  This place is the worst check-in I've ever experienced.  The Vistanas, the HGVCs, and others will at least see if a room is ready and get you in if possible, and get the crowd moving out of the lobby.  I've never had a problem checking in at 3 or 3:30 anywhere but BC.  It's not like I expect rooms to be there waiting for me at 2:00.  BC doesn't even want to talk to you.  Even at Harborside Atlantis, they will check you in and give you a key, they just won't tell you what room you're in until 4:00.  They get you on your way, out of the lobby, and just say call the desk at 4:00 for your room #.  At BC, after waiting an hour to get your key, then they make you stand in line at ANOTHER desk where the sales staff is - you can't get the security card for your car until you wait to talk them, too!  It has taken me over an hour to check in there every time I went.  A friend of mine who OWNS there says he is treated just as bad and doesn't ever want to go back.  Don't tell me this has only happened to me, because all the other people were being put through the same drill.

* The buildings are more like a hotel than a time share resort I prefer.  Long corridors with rooms on both sides of the hallway, which means considerable echo from the screaming kids running down the hall.  Noise is compounded by the fact that your interior wall (along the corridor) is drywall instead of masonry construction.  

* The fact that there are rooms on both sides of the hall means you have a 50% chance of getting a beautiful parking lot view.  I don't get that at Vistanas or Hiltons, or anywhere else I go that I can think of.  Pool or lake view on one side, balcony on the other.

*  The A/C unit is in the wall between the master bedroom and the living room, right next to the TV.  If my wife goes to bed early and I turn the TV down, I have to adjust the volume every time the A/C goes on or off.  

* No WiFi?  The ethernet jack is in the backsplash by the sink.  You can't sit in a comfortable chair to use your PC - you get to sit on a stool by the kitchen counter.

* Parking is so bad they had to build a parking garage to fit all the cars.  What other resort needs that aggravation?

Enough from me (there's so much more), let's just say you may love the place and I DON'T!  It just reminds me of the old high-rise projects in Philly.  Close to the action that brought you to town in the first place, just not the ideal place to stay.  I've stayed in so many of the resorts around Disney over the last 30 years, and BC is the ONLY place I will never go back to.


----------



## doublebubbls (Jan 2, 2012)

*Trading into DVC*



MichaelColey said:


> Unfortunately, you'll have to change it back every time you log in.  It defaults to only showing what you can exchange into.
> 
> Like Brian said a few posts ago, though, there aren't any Orlando DVC units in RCI Weeks right now.  The last one from the recent bulk deposit got taken a couple days ago.
> 
> To see the TPU values that DVC units have gone for recently, your best bet is to look in the Sightings forum.  DVC is actively followed by many members, and a bulk deposit there never goes unreported.





I am also looking at trading into DVC for later this year.
I was wondering where I can find this "sighting forum" ?
Thanks for the help


----------



## bnoble (Jan 2, 2012)

As you are a TUG Member, you should be able to see it.

http://tugbbs.com/forums/forumdisplay.php?f=3


----------



## 2springers (Jul 27, 2012)

MichaelColey said:


> Also, keep in mind that they have been steadily increasing.  The first week after RCI's enhancements to give transparency to trading power, you could get a 2BR unit for around 20.  Then it went to 25, where it stayed for quite a while.  Then 36.  Then 42-48.  If you REALLY want to get into a DVC unit, I would set up an ongoing search with a combined deposit of at least 60 TPU (the maximum that anything will take) just in case there are future increases.



 I recently got a 2 bedroom at DWL 7-16-2012 for a trading power of 14. It was 30 days before trip and on going search was used. Not sure but I think it was about 6 months in adv. One came through for SSR  aweek before that but I passed. It was at  the end of June.


----------



## 2springers (Jul 27, 2012)

Sea Six said:


> Is there a place where you can see how many TPU's are required to trade into a DVC resort?  The RCI rep says she can't see that info and has to transfer me to another department, and I can't seem to get a good answer.  The unit I deposit only has 20 TPU's, so I can only see units at that level when I search for a trade.  I don't want to pay the fee to combine multiple weeks until I know more about what I might get.



I had a 24 and got a 2 bedroom at VWL for a 14 one month before check in. So I ended up with a 10 credit. On going search was used. Use the search. They will give you back the money if they don't find you something. They also had a free search at the end of June.


----------



## MichaelColey (Jul 28, 2012)

Last minute trades like that will obviously take a lot less TPU, but they're much less common.  I think they're all basically cancellations.


----------

